

The development of SlideViewer – a QML-based presentation program - buovjaga
http://www.kdab.com/development-slideviewer-qml-based-presentation-program/

======
guruz
During my time working inside the Qt office, there were quite a few guys using
their Nokia N900 or N9s to show QML-based presentations with HDMI output to a
big projector.

The framework was this one as far as I remember:
[http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2011/05/30/a-qml-
presentation-...](http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2011/05/30/a-qml-presentation-
system/)

